# is Fasttech reliable?



## Rossouw (1/12/15)

Hi guys

So I am thinking about ordering the Reuleaux RX200 from fasttech, but I saw the verification sticker has been removed by fasttech, any idea on why they do that? 

The price is $48.19, which makes it very, very tempting.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

fasttech sells clones unless its stated as authentic. 

they are reliable and every order of mine arrived but they ship via canoe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## n00b13 (1/12/15)

My understanding is that they remove the sticker, as these items are essentially grey imports. This makes it impossible to trace the supplier (in cases where supplier a is not allowed to export to country b)
I received my ego one mini from fasttech today and I cannot find any reason to doubt its authenticity. 
Just read the reviews in the item page, should give an idea if seller is not legit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (1/12/15)

Thanks!
They do state that the product is authentic.
Any idea on other duties/taxes involved?
Really not keen on waiting a few months though haha


----------



## n00b13 (1/12/15)

Mine took 4-5 weeks, and I paid R63 at post office (on $29 order)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossouw (1/12/15)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ZirSire (4/12/15)

Hello, Sorry kinda just going to go off the same question.
Do they have to deliver to post office?
Any advice for ordering from Fasttech, never ordered anything from over-sea's...don't want my orders to get stuck in customs or anything... don't really want to have to go to a post office either.
Fasttech has tons of awesome stuff..would really like to order some from them.


----------



## Skollie (4/12/15)

yeah i ordered mine to be delivered to my home? do you think that will slow down the process? also bear in mind it will take longer as it is the festive season. i am hoping to get my order by mid jan.... sigh its the worst waiting . if they had the stuff here i would not have used them.


----------



## ZirSire (4/12/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> yeah i ordered mine to be delivered to my home? do you think that will slow down the process? also bear in mind it will take longer as it is the festive season. i am hoping to get my order by mid jan.... sigh its the worst waiting . if they had the stuff here i would not have used them.


Let us know how that goes...I'm real eager to use them, if i do i think i'd do a small order first just to make sure.. i signed up and registered to my work address and we don't have a postbox so if they deliver to a post office i wont know where it is lol..
Good luck to you, was thinking of placing an order in earl jan but wanted to do some research first so far they seem to be legit and haven't seen many problems either..just can never be to concerned with these thingys.


----------



## Nova69 (4/12/15)

It's registered mail with tracking,you will need to go and collect at sapo.I received all my orders to date

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skollie (4/12/15)

ahh i see! yeah mine still hasn't actually physically shipped i think. well at least not according to singaporemail. yeah i just ordered like $40 dorrars of stuff. so lets see will keep ya posted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skollie (4/12/15)

lol thanks @ZirSire for the vote of confidence


----------



## kev mac (5/12/15)

Rossouw said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I am thinking about ordering the Reuleaux RX200 from fasttech, but I saw the verification sticker has been removed by fasttech, any idea on why they do that?
> 
> The price is $48.19, which makes it very, very tempting.


I've used the China sites like F.T.,3FVape and have no problem doing so.As you've heard they can be slow,but I have also gotten my order in a week or so.There's no telling what they'll do.


----------



## jasonb (5/12/15)

I've always received my orders, so they are reliable in that sense. 
The holdup always seems to happen once the parcels reach our lovely shores.
I split up my last order between the items that were ready to ship and those that would take a few days, but they shipped one day apart regardless (I used China Post for both). One was at Customs for five days, the other for eleven.





For my latest order, I went back to Singapore Post since I seem to have had better luck with them in the past. Latest order took six days to reach South Africa, whereas the previous two had taken just under two weeks.

Hoping my new mod will get from Customs to my local post office before Christmas 

Some tips I have picked up from personal experience, and from other members on this forum:

On Fasttech itself, group items with similar availability together. You don't want an item that will only be ready in seven days holding up an item that is good to go. You can also specify that they remove any logos from the packaging, but I have my doubts as to the effectiveness of this.
Don't order batteries, apparently this can delay the proceedings.
Don't order cotton anything, not even a small pack of Koh Gen Doh (This will bump up your import tax - I've paid R20 for a $30 order, and R70 for a $10 order due to this)
Don't track your parcel multiple times per day. Time is relative and watched pots never freaking boil (I suck at this part).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ZirSire (5/12/15)

Thanks Jasonb nice to get some details from someones personal experiences.
I had someone tell me that it might help if you requested the seller to label the order as a $10 order to help move things along when it gets to our customs/SAPO, don't know if anyone has tried this or if it is a good idea or possibly a bad idea.


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/12/15)

If you have an android phone (probably available for apple too) install this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker_mobile&hl=en

Add your tracking number and it will refresh it based on your settings, every 3 hours or so each day. 
That way you don't check it yourself constantly and get notifications if something has changed for the parcels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## shabbar (5/12/15)

ZirSire said:


> Thanks Jasonb nice to get some details from someones personal experiences.
> I had someone tell me that it might help if you requested the seller to label the order as a $10 order to help move things along
> 
> when it gets to our customs/SAPO, don't know if anyone has tried this or if it is a good idea or possibly a bad idea.




Fasttech ships customs friendly. Value is
always ridiculously low. R20 custom/duties fees.
With the current exchange it might just be more worth it to buy local and get it in your hand in a day or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZirSire (5/12/15)

Thanks shabbar, will always try get locally before looking to order overseas, just the hells gate is something i've been looking for and haven't found a place yet that's got stock or any pre-orders.
So not really left with much options other than wait it out.


----------



## n00b13 (5/12/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> If you have an android phone (probably available for apple too) install this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker_mobile&hl=en
> 
> Add your tracking number and it will refresh it based on your settings, every 3 hours or so each day.
> That way you don't check it yourself constantly and get notifications if something has changed for the parcels.


I used 17Track on iOS, worked well 
17TRACK by Demon Network Tech Co., Ltd.
https://appsto.re/us/SLM57.i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Skollie (23/12/15)

is it actually delivered to my address or from customs? i entered my address? Sorry if this is a noob question.


----------



## Dubz (23/12/15)

Skollie said:


> is it actually delivered to my address or from customs? i entered my address? Sorry if this is a noob question.


It will be delivered to your post office.


----------



## Nova69 (23/12/15)

Pick up at post office

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skollie (23/12/15)

Okay. so what just the closest post office to your area?


----------



## Nova69 (23/12/15)

That's correct @Skollie

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (23/12/15)

Dubz said:


> It will be delivered to your post office.



This is where the delay will be, recently went to the post office to collect vapemail from fasttech and i was being refused my parcel as they were out of till rolls.
I refused that no and made sure i left with my parcel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (23/12/15)

Yes reliable. Received every of many orders.

They not slow, our post office is. It gets shopped in the time they state but our post office could take a month or 3 to get to you.

Yes, you have to go to the post office to collect and pay the customs tax.


----------



## Cespian (23/12/15)

Only a tad bit related. SAPO has decided to sign their own SSL certificate on their website  (or their domain expired and someone intercepted it and impersonating them). We have a very special government.


----------



## Skollie (25/12/15)

Nova69 said:


> That's correct @Skollie
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


 Okay so closest postnet to me then. ill go harass them then when i get back to cpt


----------



## BailoBeast (6/1/16)

Has Anyone gotten a "Destination Country - South Africa(South Africa Post) - Service Error" when tracking their order ?


----------



## Nova69 (6/1/16)

Which site?17track?I have never seen that error.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

When you order from Fasttech you need to order pay and forget... then one day into the future (between 2 weeks and 2 months) a slip will be placed in your post box and you can go fetch your stuff at the local Post Office. Trying to track your parcel will only cause you much pain and anguish.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BailoBeast (6/1/16)




----------



## Nova69 (6/1/16)

What oom Rob said.Don't worry it will get to you.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## BailoBeast (6/1/16)

Yea that's Probably the best hey haha Shot Guys

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (7/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Only a tad bit related. SAPO has decided to sign their own SSL certificate on their website  (or their domain expired and someone intercepted it and impersonating them). We have a very special government.


Sadly, Firefox/Chrome will warn you about this. I.E. has no issues and will continue to their pathetic site with no warning/notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (8/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Sadly, Firefox/Chrome will warn you about this. I.E. has no issues and will continue to their pathetic site with no warning/notice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Moral of the story... never use I.E (it's just as pathetic as SAPO) lol. I've been using the MS Edge browser that's preinstalled with Windows 10, and it is leaps and bounds ahead of I.E (I hate to admit but it's kinda in the same league as Chrome and surprisingly chows less RAM - Chrome is a big RAM hogger)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maxxis (8/1/16)

Your $48.19 order will cost you:

$48.19 x 16.7 (+- minus the current R/$ and forex rate)
Then when it gets here you pay Vat + clearing fee so add around 15%

This will be R925... with a couple of weeks for it to get here (Free shipping?)

No comes the real issue. What if it arrives and it's dead or faulty?

You could have bought locally for R950 to R1050 with peace of mind and you support the local industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/1/16)

Do glass item arrive safely, I placed an order last month considering placing another one now. if I have to wait 2-3 months I might as well get the next order rolling.


----------



## Cespian (8/1/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> Do glass item arrive safely, I placed an order last month considering placing another one now. if I have to wait 2-3 months I might as well get the next order rolling.



If you are shipping anything with glass, I suggest you take the additional protective packaging (addition of $1 per item), which you can select during checkout. Maybe order the glass items seperately to the others to avoid unecessary additional costs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/16)

Added to this Fasttech are becoming less and less reliable and often items won't be in stock (despite the items being NEW that day) and the result is delayed shipping or part shipping which I don't mind... but I looked last night and see 6 of my orders still haven't be shipped! 

I pretty much only buy odds and sods which I can't get locally!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (8/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Added to this Fasttech are becoming less and less reliable and often items won't be in stock (despite the items being NEW that day) and the result is delayed shipping or part shipping which I don't mind... but I looked last night and see 6 of my orders still haven't be shipped!
> 
> I pretty much only buy odds and sods which I can't get locally!



Thats the way to use FT. My latest order was a Gold Plume Veil Clone and a Gold Tugboat clone (because I want to look FABULOUS lol) and an iRig (device to connect my Guitar to the iPad). Stuff I dont really need. Shipped 3 weeks ago, Lord only knows where it is (last tracking update I got was that it dispatched to country of destination which was 2 weeks ago). Poor delivery guy must be having problems with his rubber duck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## soofee (8/1/16)

jasonb said:


> I've always received my orders, so they are reliable in that sense.
> The holdup always seems to happen once the parcels reach our lovely shores.
> I split up my last order between the items that were ready to ship and those that would take a few days, but they shipped one day apart regardless (I used China Post for both). One was at Customs for five days, the other for eleven.
> 
> ...


No wonder i paid so much import tax lol i ordered me 200sheets of Koh Gen Doh #EPICFAIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nova69 (8/1/16)

I have a bag of puff cotton was grouped together with kanthal and paid no duties.luck of the draw I guess 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/1/16)

Maxxis said:


> Your $48.19 order will cost you:
> 
> $48.19 x 16.7 (+- minus the current R/$ and forex rate)
> Then when it gets here you pay Vat + clearing fee so add around 15%
> ...



I normally buy stuff from Fasttech that I can’t usually get here in SA or if buying it here adds up to a crazy price (like silicone 18650 battery covers for R20/R25 each or atty stands for R50 each.). It`s also great when they have their discount coupons. Most of my orders are around the $20-$50 price range. The most I’ve paid when collecting at SAPO is R61. As for the warranty, I bought a flashlight recently and it gave up the smoke. Lodged a RMA claim, sent a photo of the problem and they despatched a new one a day or two later. They did not ask for the faulty one to be returned. In the 19 orders with them so far, the flashlight was the only problematic one. Other users might have had different experiences with them, these are just mine.


BTW I use this site to track the packages once they’ve hit JIMC.


----------



## soofee (9/1/16)

PSA Phoned customs today to see where my parcel was the woman on the phone said they have a backlog of 1month...just a heads up to guys who's wondering where their orders are lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed but Fasttech have developed the most annoying habit EVER! Even though the item clearly states available or even 7 days they are lying through their teeth! I went to have a look at my outstanding orders and there are a few just sitting there saying reorder!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if anyone else has noticed but Fasttech have developed the most annoying habit EVER! Even though the item clearly states available or even 7 days they are lying through their teeth! I went to have a look at my outstanding orders and there are a few just sitting there saying reorder!


Noticed that too @Rob Fisher . As per the advice on ECIGSSA I usually group my orders according to availability as indicated on the website. Items indicated as in stock when the order is placed then becomes a restocking or an ETA item. Not all but one or two items which holds up the entire package. I`ve also had an item show as re-stocking on my order but "in stock" on the website. Luckily I am a patient person and most of the stuff I get from FT I can usually do with out so I just cancel the item and include it in the next package. With FT there's always a next package. Now the vapemail has changed to "other mail", now that the wife has seen the makeup and nail manicure stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

I wish there was a reliable site that had all the other strange crap we can't get locally... all I can say is thank the Pope for the Vendors who are so jacked up these days!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (10/5/16)

I'm so pissed off with these buggers right now. I made my millionth and millionth and 1 order in the past week. Order 1 included a Gold Griffin Clone for my cuz that had a lead time of 7 days. The 7th day was yesterday. I checked this morning on the status, and it was stamped with "ETA 2 days". I have accepted this and moved on. This morning I made another order for some bits and bobs for the PC and a heat dissipation/heat sink for the SMPL. Everything said; "In Stock". Not long after the order was processed, I get an "ETA 2 Days" stamp on my order under the heat sink!

A buddy of mine confirmed the same experience with "In Stock" items not actually in stock.

I know that @Rob Fisher mentioned this before, but I am just confirming that the FT lies are real. Increase expected waiting time from 2 months to 4 months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/5/16)

Cespian said:


> I know that @Rob Fisher mentioned this before, but I am just confirming that the FT lies are real. Increase expected waiting time from 2 months to 4 months.



Yip... ordering from Fasttech is a crapshoot! I have often ordered in stock stuff and then the order is held or they ask me to choose other options... I never order anything urgent or important from Fasttech ever!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (11/5/16)

I bought from them twice back to back nearly 3 years ago..... and call them HalfAssedTech for a reason.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

